# Reading/matching pedigrees



## Germ (Jun 2, 2011)

How do breeders go about matching up dogs by pedigree? What do they look for other then Dam has sch1 and sire has sch3? 




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very very involved and I don't think it's an easy answer. You would want to ask breeders like Christine/carmen/cliff/ lee/ chris and many others I know I'm forgetting


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

The first thing is to know your female (or male, I suppose if you were starting from that end). Then decide what she has enough of, too much of, not enough, etc. Then see what her siblings are like and think about her parents/grandparents/aunts/uncles--as much as you know. Is your dog representative? Which parent/grandparent is your dog more like? That side is more likely, then, to carry the traits that your dog shows. That doesn't mean that your dog can't pass on or produce the traits she doesn't show--she may or may not.

So, once you feel like you know your own dog pretty well, decide what you want in your litter--are you seeking to produce a balance of looks and working ability? Is conformation/appearance your number 1 goal? If it is, how much temperament compensation or factoring or improvement do you need to do? 

Once you know your dog, you define what you want to improve, then you try to think of dogs who might bring what you want in the litter--you can do this from the pedigree or the dog in front of you. But what I look for is cases where the pedigree matches the dog in front of me. 

And if you're trying to do a breeding without having met the dog or even seen video of him... well, good luck.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Every breeder of German Shepherds is not involved in Schutzhund, so Schutzhund titles are not the only consideration. You also have to consider the genetics of the two that are being considered for breeding, what their individual parents produced and what the littermates and half-siblings may have also produced. Add to that, what the strengths and weaknesses of the breeding pair are and whether or not they may or may not complement one another's strengths and weaknesses. Good breeding that is designed to improve the breed is as much a science as it is an art with a dash of luck thrown in.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't look at the titles. I look at the names, and know the history of the bloodlines w a a y back and know if they are balanced or not. I look beyond the sire and dam , look at littermates and littermate progeny for the first 3 generations at least. Your question about the dam having sch h 1 and the male sch h 3 can be because the dam's value is in the whelping pen. A litter will take 4 months out of the year - 2 in gestation, 2 with the pups .
A male can be trained and trialed the entire year AND the extra levels of titles make him more interesting as a stud candidate. 
Many times I have had someone tell me "oh (I or) (so and so ) brought in a new import" "oh, really? what did they get?" "oh, they got themselves some sch h 2 dog" They know the titles get fixated on them but can not for the life of them tell you who or what the dog is !!


----------



## Germ (Jun 2, 2011)

ok so generally your looking for overall health and good representers of the breed and that the personalities/traits of the dog(S) combine positively in the offspring. Got that much! 

i guess my question was more along the lines of how does one just go on pedigree database see this dog has this, this and that title and the other dog has this, this and that title and say ok there good to breed? 

A lot of breeders us AI so how can a person really know how the dog is OFF OF PAPERS if its across the country?

im not a breeder yet but i plan on starting my kennel within the next year or so.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Pedigree is a start....a blueprint...you have to evaluate the dog against what you expect from the pedigree....and knowing the characteristics associated with certain dogs will often be a major factor in using or not using a certain dog 

besides all the considerations of littermates, parents etc as described above, I also like to look for patterns in pedigrees - what others have put together and what has done well...

When you haven't met the dog in person, you develop a network of people who can offer insights and use that information to help evaluate the dog...videos are nice of course, but meeting the dog and seeing him work is a big plus.

Lee


----------



## Germ (Jun 2, 2011)

carmspack said:


> I don't look at the titles. I look at the names, and know the history of the bloodlines w a a y back and know if they are balanced or not. I look beyond the sire and dam , look at littermates and littermate progeny for the first 3 generations at least. Your question about the dam having sch h 1 and the male sch h 3 can be because the dam's value is in the whelping pen. A litter will take 4 months out of the year - 2 in gestation, 2 with the pups .
> A male can be trained and trialed the entire year AND the extra levels of titles make him more interesting as a stud candidate.
> Many times I have had someone tell me "oh (I or) (so and so ) brought in a new import" "oh, really? what did they get?" "oh, they got themselves some sch h 2 dog" They know the titles get fixated on them but can not for the life of them tell you who or what the dog is !!


I was being sarcastic about the sch1 stuff but i know what you mean i have a neighbor who swears he's a gsd guru and he has a rescue gsd with some health issues ( not to say he isn't a good guy for rescuing) but if you sit and talk with him you'd swear he had some kennel facility somewhere training world class dogs. But he's just home on the internet and forums all day. 

I asked my question because one day id like to be considered a good breeder.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

A lot of shortcut pedigree people as result of Internet. Without the training piece and in person experience of meeting lots of these dogs....you really are lacking major pieces. That's why almost all the pedigree readers on this forum beside having extensive knowledge of history and bloodlines, are also active participants in the breed in show, work, or sport.


----------

